# I don't think... I can't.... I'm not....



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not pregnant.

I can't be.

But.......










I took the test wrong. You see, I was cooking, and because I'm not pregnant (duh) I didn't pay attention. I looked about a half hour (maybe hour







) I really took it just to make myself feel better. Unfortunately I don't feel better.

Here's my background.

dd is 9 months. She is mostly bf w an ounce or so solids daily.

AF came back July 4, Aug 5, Sept was latish - Sept 16. (Sept was a horribly traumatic month)

AF is not here yet. When do I start to worry? Not that I have anything to be worried about because I'm NOT pregnant. Planning to start ttc come aprilish. e

eta - it was ONE time. I swear. One time. Oct 1st or so. Great. Great. Great.

If you're not ttc, you can't get pregnant right


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

hehe, so what did this morning's test look like?


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

I'm curious too. I got a + when my DD was 9 months, but it was an hour later. I wasn't really pg. I really would like to be, though


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you scan it or photograph it and post it here for us to look at? An evap (a greyish false positive) would be quite light and show up after the time limit. A true positive would have some color and should usually show up at some level before the time limit is up (although for really early ones it can be after the limit. You just can't totally trust those).

Good luck!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Why O Why do I always subscribe to these threads?








:


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Well....







:?


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

That happended to me when my first was nine months or so. It was negative for the first 20 minutes and then went positive after another 40. I called the 1-800 number and the woman said that it was not a reliable test at that point. I would test again to be sure. Good luck.


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, it may depend on the test, but some are not considered accurate after 10 minutes, I think.


----------

